# Congés payés à chaque congés pris



## rajulu (8 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
c est la 1 fois que le PE me demande de me payer mes conges à chaque conges prit, donc cette année j ai 2 semaines en aout je voudrais savoir si il faut les calculer sur la paye de aout ou celle de septembre

merci de vos reponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

En août.


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

En août tu es en CP et en AI j'imagine.
Au 31 mai on a calculé combien de jours ouvrables te seront dus pour les semaines travaillées ou assimilées depuis le début de ton contrat jusqu'au 31 mai 22.
Lors de ton salaire du mois d'août, payé au 31 août ou bien début septembre selon ton contrat; on te paiera donc ta mensu habituelle + les 2 semaines de CP qu'il faudra aussi déclarer sur le BS PAJEmploi. 
Si tu n'as pas acquis minimum 12 jrs ouvrables, on ne te paiera alors que les jours dus, le reste restant sans solde ainsi que tes autres congés à prendre d'ici le 31 mai 2023. 
Si au contraire tu as acquis plus de 12 jours ouvrables, on te paie ces 12 jours sur le salaire d'août. 
On t'en paiera encore lors de tes prochains congés posés jusqu'au 31 mai 2023 jusqu'à épuisement de tes CP.


----------

